# COLD lazy day of loungin....



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been home a little extra this week since the tummy bug has been going through our family so I've had time to actually post more than spiratically! :lol: I haven't taken and shared any new pics of my Chi Chi's in quite a while so I though I would! But since it's been such a long boring winter...I didn't have any pics to take other than what the pups usually do during the day...LOUNGE! I can't wait until a bit warmer weather when we can actually get outside & do something.

































































"Must. Stay. Awake!"










Checkin out the neighborhood (excuse the window...despirately needs to be washed from the outside!) :










Chi Pile!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

And the boys loungin' in the living area too...just in the bed in their pen. :love5:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

And why not lounge they all look so content and happy,hope you're feeling better


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Pics. Make. Me. Happy!
Must. Stop. Looking. At. Mobie!!!

Now, I love the eyes on Milo, you can just get lost in them.. I adore Maya's face.. she just looks like she is very wise..lol Maxie appears to be hatching up his next plan.. Matilda is the kind soul, Marley knows something that the others don't know~~ and Mari is the queen!
What an awesome family you have...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness are they cute!! I now picture you dancing because they look so nicely at the camera! I love them all.

Oh, and Hope said she thinks that she needs Mobie because he looks like her!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

That's what we are doing today....chillin..since its a cool 71 

Love the pictures!! It has been awhile since we have seen them. Maxie is my favorite!! He is such a cutie...as all of them are...but for some reason...I have a soft spot for him  He does look like he is planning something

Love the chi pile up!! Isnt it funny how they do that!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

michele said:


> And why not lounge they all look so content and happy,hope you're feeling better


They do love to lounge! :lol: And thanks - so far today everyone is feeling ok but there are 2 of us who haven't had it yet so it's sort of a wait & see thing. Hopefully we're lucky & will skip it!




chideb said:


> Pics. Make. Me. Happy!
> Must. Stop. Looking. At. Mobie!!!
> 
> Now, I love the eyes on Milo, you can just get lost in them.. I adore Maya's face.. she just looks like she is very wise..lol Maxie appears to be hatching up his next plan.. Matilda is the kind soul, Marley knows something that the others don't know~~ and Mari is the queen!
> What an awesome family you have...


:roll: Your comment made me giggle out loud! You have them nailed completely! hehe 




jesuschick said:


> Oh my goodness are they cute!! I now picture you dancing because they look so nicely at the camera! I love them all.
> 
> Oh, and Hope said she thinks that she needs Mobie because he looks like her!


Hahahaha, not quite dancing. The group one I was standing on a chair saying all my magic words but Marley didn't find them interesting at ALL. I think he thought he was in trouble because he was totally avoiding eye contact. LOL




2Cheese said:


> That's what we are doing today....chillin..since its a cool 71
> 
> Love the pictures!! It has been awhile since we have seen them. Maxie is my favorite!! He is such a cutie...as all of them are...but for some reason...I have a soft spot for him  He does look like he is planning something
> 
> Love the chi pile up!! Isnt it funny how they do that!!


OH SHUDDAP!!!!!!!!! I'd be in heaven if we had 71 degree weather! I haven't been outside yet today lol but it was 3 degrees out this morning. Supposed to get in the 30's this afternoon though I don't know if we've reached it or not! I want it to get a bit warmer so I can start to take the wee fella's out & introduce them to the snow! Not to mention the rest of the crew can't go out in their play area anymore because Marley figured out how to escape by going from the HUGE pile of snow & hopping onto the rail of the fence & down onto the pile on the ground. I don't know what would have happened had my mom not been looking out the window to see the "cat". Scary really! It had been that deep for a while & I thought he was safe because he hadn't tried to get out. Geeeeeeez! Anyway, they're banned until the huge amount of snow is gone.... 

So yeah, you enjoy that beach freaking weather you're having!!! :daisy:


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

MChis said:


> OH SHUDDAP!!!!!!!!! I'd be in heaven if we had 71 degree weather! I haven't been outside yet today lol but it was 3 degrees out this morning. Supposed to get in the 30's this afternoon though I don't know if we've reached it or not! I want it to get a bit warmer so I can start to take the wee fella's out & introduce them to the snow! Not to mention the rest of the crew can't go out in their play area anymore because Marley figured out how to escape by going from the HUGE pile of snow & hopping onto the rail of the fence & down onto the pile on the ground. I don't know what would have happened had my mom not been looking out the window to see the "cat". Scary really! It had been that deep for a while & I thought he was safe because he hadn't tried to get out. Geeeeeeez! Anyway, they're banned until the huge amount of snow is gone....
> 
> So yeah, you enjoy that beach freaking weather you're having!!! :daisy:


:bootyshake:

J/K...you know I :love2: you


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awwww just suddenly the puppies no longer look like baby puppies and now like actual puppies! They are precious!! Not enough pictures though, humph!!

The rest of your crew is just so sweet the way they all are hanging out together.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww this post totally made my day! They are all so gorgeous, Heather! I love the last two pics of the Chi Chi's! The window one is so lovely and the chi pile one. hehe. And the puppies!! How much do I love their little faces, they are just sooo incredibly sweet! It's seriously chi heaven at your house! :love5: :love5:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> :bootyshake:
> 
> J/K...you know I :love2: you


Feelings mutual! hehe


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Awwww just suddenly the puppies no longer look like baby puppies and now like actual puppies! They are precious!! Not enough pictures though, humph!!
> 
> The rest of your crew is just so sweet the way they all are hanging out together.


Sorry Kristi, I'll try harder another day. :lol: And I know...they are actual little puppies now. I love it though! I'm weird...I actually really like this stage. hehe




foggy said:


> Aww this post totally made my day! They are all so gorgeous, Heather! I love the last two pics of the Chi Chi's! The window one is so lovely and the chi pile one. hehe. And the puppies!! How much do I love their little faces, they are just sooo incredibly sweet! It's seriously chi heaven at your house! :love5: :love5:



Thanks!  They're so funny watching out the window. They're basically watching for any passing kitties to bark/chase. Not that they can really chase them anywhere... haha


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think Maya looks gorgeous in these shots. She is such a beautiful color and such a pretty face! Great pics Heather.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing the pix! They are all so adorable. I kinda wish I had that many--kinda.
OK, under the caption "the boys lounging" or something like that...apparently I got confused as to whose dogs I was looking at b/c I was thinking "boys"? They're not boys, that's Asia and Leah! What kind of crack head am I?! (But I did think "huh, Asia looks a little different")
Thanks again! There can never be too many pix posted of the clan!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I always love looking at your pictures, they're so sharp, colorful and just plain gorgeous. And the subjects aint too shabby either.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Great pics! Burrrr only 3 degrees! Geez and here I was complaining about when it was in the mid 40's here at night there for awhile. We warmed back up though and tomorrow is actually suppose to be in the mid 70's so we might head to the doggie park.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I love your chi's lol but you know that sine i tell you allllllllll the time lol


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

YOur pics always look like they should be the front of a greeting card! What an adorable pack. So good to see everyone's chi's again


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

What beautiful photos! I love all your chi's. The pups are so cute too, you wouldn't consider shipping Mobie to Australia would you? lol


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Beautiful pics!! Thanks for sharing.

My favorite is the one by the window and how Maribelle looks to be sleeping peacefully even with Maxwell and Maya sitting on top of her! :hello1:


----------

